# 250 br diff



## austin82 (May 3, 2011)

Ive heard that these hold up alot better than the 300 rear diffs and that they just bolt right up. Any truth to this?


----------



## gotmuddy (Jul 15, 2011)

they last way better than a 300trx diff mainly because there is no weight on the differential.


----------



## austin82 (May 3, 2011)

Alright. I got a friend parting his out and I wanted the cam and diff out of it. So does it just bolt up?


----------



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

The 4 bolts for the diff itself will bolt right up, but you have to make a tab for the other side of the swing arm and weld it to the axle tube.


----------

